# Got cigars in my Cabinet!



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

The cabinet came in Monday, spent the rest of the week seasoning it and today loaded up some cigars. Only a couple of the boxes are full, and it sure is nice to have some space for that just in case thing. I put a couple of my other humis on top so the kids don't play with the lid. Yes they have some cigars in them too, I could put all my sticks in the Cab but thats no fun


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

That looks awesome, Frank.

Need to get 'er filled up a lot more - won't that be fun!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Dear Frank,

Please send the contents of the top shelf in your new humidor to the address in my profile.

Love,

Dustin


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

looks good frank


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

ER Doc said:


> That looks awesome, Frank.
> 
> Need to get 'er filled up a lot more - won't that be fun!


Will be a long while before I can fill this baby up, not because I don't have the well, because I don't have the way LOL


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

stlcards said:


> Dear Frank,
> 
> Please send the contents of the top shelf in your new humidor to the address in my profile.
> 
> ...


My Dearest friend Dustin,

You wouldn't like them, they don't have enough age for your expert palet.

Your pal,

tx_tuff


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*That looks great Frank. It will fill up quick*


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

just a suggestion, if you have ten or more of the same cigar, put them in a box. it will make the cabinet fuller


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet humi bro! Don't have the way huh?? I bet CL has a way :roflmao:


----------



## noobsmoker (Jun 2, 2008)

I envy you for your great selection of smokes. :biggrin:


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Looks good! I have the same unit....they work pretty good, but the seals aren't the best...at least on mine. Get some sticky sided felt (found at any craft store) and line the doors and the lid with it where it meets the cab. itself. It will help make for a better seal.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice Frank. Enjoy all of that space while you can - I'm sure it won't last long!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

It is a thing of beauty!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That looks pretty sweet!!!


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Cool Frank I need to put pics of mine up.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

That is one nice setup (those other humis look nice, too)..!

Smoke a Fuente!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

That is a nice combination of humidors! All in black, I like that!! And you have there a great number of exelent cigars too!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice Frank! Although it looks kind of sparse in there. Get on over to the 'Devil site' and fill'er up.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks very nice Frank
When are we going to play Nerf basketball?


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Better apply for that second credit card,you will need it.Nice looking humi.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Humi. Do you want to play some one on one Nerf ball for some of those smoke? :biggrin:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Sweet cabinet Frank. Before you know it, the room will be gone and you'll be looking for a little space. I don't know how it happens but, it happens.


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

those serie v lanceros are great!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> My Dearest friend Dustin,
> 
> You wouldn't like them, they don't have enough age for your expert palet.
> 
> ...


Haha, that was funny.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Anejos and VSG galore--
Now thats SWEET!!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks awsome


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

very nice! your going to love it. What a treat.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice cabinet, and nice collection.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice looking humi and some great smokes


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice humi.


----------



## 12stones-cl (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice cabinet, Frank. But those boxes look a little lonely. They need more friends in there.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

They will be loney for a while LOL. I don't think I will be buying another box untill Sam is down in August!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

very nice collection ...


----------

